# Proxut.com A working orkut proxy



## sahilism (Jul 8, 2007)

At last i have found a working orkut proxy, now i can access orkut in my college also.
the site is *www.proxut.com*

Still, a few features are not available , but the site people say that they will sort things out.
happy orkutting...


----------



## eggman (Jul 8, 2007)

Try this:
*aniscartujo.com/webproxy/?lasturl=

Much better and fast


----------



## Ricky (Jul 10, 2007)

r u both posting details from same site..


----------



## REY619 (Jul 11, 2007)

Lol


----------



## casanova (Jul 11, 2007)

Try *www.orkuch.com/

It offers two proxies
1. FAST proxy ( unable to submit community posts & scraps ) [PHP Proxy]
2. STANDARD proxy ( fully functional but much slower than above ) [CGI Proxy]


----------



## bugsome (Jul 23, 2007)

try *iphide.com/..works well with secure browsing...


----------



## crystal_pup (Jul 23, 2007)

Any more proxies pls?

Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## drsood123 (Jul 25, 2007)

*www.sneakyuser.com



Peace & Love
Abhi


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 26, 2007)

_Thread reported for wrong section..._


----------



## nbjhiu98 (Feb 8, 2010)

*blue-box.appspot.com*

**blue-box.appspot.com* is a fast and secure proxy.

In fact it supports only https .

Webfilters won't be able to block blue-box.....


----------

